# Volvic drought



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is anyone else experiencing problems with major supermarkets not selling the 1.5 litre bottle ?

the four major supermarkets near me appear not to have this on the shelves anymore .

plenty of the fruit flavoured variety in all shapes and sizes but no sign of the regular .

ps lowercase letters caused by iPad

PPS if I want to ask tesco via Twitter what is going on , do I have to follow them first ?? # twitter novice


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have not been able to find larger bottles at any supermarket round here


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> I have not been able to find larger bottles at any supermarket round here


very mysterious , it might be time to call Mystery inc


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Are they changing the bottle size, maybe? So getting rid of the current stock to start new?


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 3, 2016)

Sainsburys do 1.5ltr Evian. The wife drinks it all the time. She is French and says it is the best bottled water.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jodevizes said:


> Sainsburys do 1.5ltr Evian. The wife drinks it all the time. She is French and says it is the best bottled water.


Yeah but these guys are making coffee with the water not drinking it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've noticed it as well. Also in a small village Costcutters they were selling it at 50p a bottle so I did the decent thing and left one for someone else...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Like wow Scoobs, first it was on special offer everywhere and now it's all gone! *Muahaha - If it wasn't for those meddling kids I'd have gotten away with it! *


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Reported this in the deal thread. None of my locals carry the 6 pack anymore, Sainsburys had a few singles left. Very odd.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

From memory, Evian (however nice it might taste) is about the same TDS as London tap water and will, in a few months, turn your coffee machine into a limestone statue for posterity so that in the millenia to come, superior beings will know what bottled water *not* to use in their hyper-advanced dual-atomic-boiler Rocket R580, Brewtus MCMXXI or Londinium L46Ps.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

My local sainsbry had just 4 packs left so I nabbed 'em.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Wobin19 said:


> My local sainsbry had just 4 packs left so I nabbed 'em.


Probably fetch a fortune on evilbay, lol!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol, lucky I stocked up while I could. Should have bought the lot at the time. Haha


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

And I thought it was just me , I wonder what's going on


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

What is a good alternative water for espresso machines in London ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Asgross Tesco's Ashbeck or Waitrose Essentials


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> @Asgross Tesco's Ashbeck or Waitrose Essentials


Believe both of these are a bit soft on their own, you'd ideally want to mix them with something a bit harder like Strathmore or Buxton.

Check this thread out: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27058-Bottled-water-blends-for-brewed

I know the title says for brewed, but I'm sure someone will be able to advise on a reasonable Volvic substitute for espresso.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually Volvic and Waitress Essentials are equally hard, in that they both have a GH of about 60 ("as CaCO3"). Waitrose does have a lower alkalinity of 30, vs 60 for Volvic (KH "as CaCO3"). Personally I prefer Waitrose Essentials for both brewed and espresso, and would suggest people at least try it on its own first before adding something else. It does result in quite bright coffee. Ashbeck is indeed too soft - I agree that mixing it with Strathmore or Buxton could make a decent volvic substitute.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

risky said:


> Believe both of these are a bit soft on their own, you'd ideally want to mix them with something a bit harder like Strathmore or Buxton.
> 
> Check this thread out: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27058-Bottled-water-blends-for-brewed
> 
> I know the title says for brewed, but I'm sure someone will be able to advise on a reasonable Volvic substitute for espresso.


Mixing Waitrose Essential (WE) with Strathmore, to get into Volvic type hardness would mean such a high ratio of WE that the Strathmore would be almost insignificant.

There aren't a lot of bottled waters that are close to Volvic, on their own, that I know of. Ty Nant is on the harder side (165mg/l dry residue) with higher bicarbonate but might be worth trying in the meantime? If you're prepared to mix up a couple of waters (takes seconds), you could try...

1 part Buxton to 7 parts WE

1 part Fiji to 5 parts WE

1 part Harrogate to 5 parts WE

1 part Ty Nant to 2 parts WE

...all end up at a similar dry residue to Volvic, with reasonable bicarbonate content. All are also available at Waitrose/Ocado.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like I will stick to Waitrose essential if I couldn't get hold off Volvic then. At lease it will minimise the length of my coffee turning into lime stone. Lol


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Guys, just been to Sainsbury in York (Foss island brunch) and they have loads of 6 packs of Volvic @ £3.20 and individuals as well for £0.60. There is an offer at Waitrose for 12 for £6. I'm going there later to pick up Waitrose essential so will report back.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How does spring water work in coffee, i remember going on a school trip to the peak district and finding a spring in a little cave, should go back and find the cave and grab some to try.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How does spring water work in coffee, i remember going on a school trip to the peak district and finding a spring in a little cave, should go back and find the cave and grab some to try.


Hmm, depends on the rocks the water has filtered through.. Limestone won't be good be good for instance.

Once told my dad that I'd drunk from a spring coming down Ben Nevis and that it was lovely! He said how did I know that there wasn't a dead sheep further up floating about in it..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

hotmetal said:


> From memory, Evian (however nice it might taste) is about the same TDS as London tap water and will, in a few months, turn your coffee machine into a limestone statue for posterity so that in the millenia to come, superior beings will know what bottled water *not* to use in their hyper-advanced dual-atomic-boiler Rocket R580, Brewtus MCMXXI or Londinium L46Ps.


This survey of tap water, which is the best of the kind I have found has London water (Marlow) at almost twice the Calcium content of Volvic.

http://www.buckscc.gov.uk/media/137448/food_water_survey.pdf


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Asgross said:


> What is a good alternative water for espresso machines in London ?


Literally any water than tap.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> This survey of tap water, which is the best of the kind I have found has London water (Marlow) at almost twice the Calcium content of Volvic.
> 
> http://www.buckscc.gov.uk/media/137448/food_water_survey.pdf


Actually 10 times (its the Ca column), although volvic has more magnesium, so that the Marlow water is only 4 times harder overall. I imagine the inhabitants of Marlow might object to being called Londoners too! London (and Cambridge) water is typically harder than this. Evian is harder than Marlow water, and almost as hard as Cambridge water.

The problem with that survey is that it doesn't give bicarbonate levels, and it because it also doesn't give sulphate levels you can't infer them.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

To go back to the original question. I asked Danone and they said that "I am sorry you were not able to purchase Volvic at your local Tesco. Like all retailers, Tesco periodically review their range of products and as part of their range rationalisation programme have delisted Volvic plain multipacks. Volvic 50cl and 1L single bottles are still available as well as the entire range of Volvic Touch of Fruit and Juiced products."


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

GlennV said:


> Actually 10 times (its the Ca column), although volvic has more magnesium, so that the Marlow water is only 4 times harder overall. I imagine the inhabitants of Marlow might object to being called Londoners too! London (and Cambridge) water is typically harder than this. Evian is harder than Marlow water, and almost as hard as Cambridge water.
> 
> The problem with that survey is that it doesn't give bicarbonate levels, and it because it also doesn't give sulphate levels you can't infer them.


What's Cal then out of interest?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dylan said:



> What's Cal then out of interest?


Looks like a typo, the column starts out being labelled "Cl" for chlorides, then changes to "Cal" on subsequent pages.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> To go back to the original question. I asked Danone and they said that "I am sorry you were not able to purchase Volvic at your local Tesco. Like all retailers, Tesco periodically review their range of products and as part of their range rationalisation programme have delisted Volvic plain multipacks. Volvic 50cl and 1L single bottles are still available as well as the entire range of Volvic Touch of Fruit and Juiced products."


crumbs I got the same answer as you , word for word I think






I am sorry you were not able to purchase Volvic at your local Tesco. Like all retailers, Tesco periodically review their range of products and as part of their range rationalisation programme have delisted Volvic plain multipacks.
​

​


Volvic 50cl and 1L single bottles are still available as well as the entire range of Volvic Touch of Fruit and Juiced products.
​





Thank you for your time and trouble. If we can provide any further information about Danone products, please don't hesitate to contact us.
​




Which is weird because I didn't just quote tesco .

hmmm tweet to tesco


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

This all begs the question if I can't get volvic , what should I use ? Currently gone back to ashbeck but only as neccesatity .

Nearest wait rose is 30 miles so not a viable option , may have to see wether sainsbury is still stocking .

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, why has this simple task become so complicated


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> This all begs the question if I can't get volvic , what should I use ? Currently gone back to ashbeck but only as neccesatity .
> 
> Nearest wait rose is 30 miles so not a viable option , may have to see wether sainsbury is still stocking .
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, why has this simple task become so complicated


Sainsbury's seems to be one of the only stores still stocking it.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> This all begs the question if I can't get volvic , what should I use ? Currently gone back to ashbeck but only as neccesatity .
> 
> Nearest wait rose is 30 miles so not a viable option , may have to see wether sainsbury is still stocking .
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, why has this simple task become so complicated


Why not switch to Waitrose Essentials, as recommended by someone further up the thread who seems to know what the is talking about?

Matt


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> This all begs the question if I can't get volvic , what should I use ? Currently gone back to ashbeck but only as neccesatity .
> 
> Nearest wait rose is 30 miles so not a viable option , may have to see wether sainsbury is still stocking .
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, why has this simple task become so complicated


Was going to say the Waitrose in Norwich usually stocks it (will check next week) but bit of a mission for you unless you have other things to do here.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

York Waitrose have them on offer at 12 for £6.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

mathof said:


> Why not switch to Waitrose Essentials, as recommended by someone further up the thread who seems to know what the is talking about?
> 
> Matt


The answer was in the part you quoted "Nearest waitrose is 30 miles so not a viable option " removed the spacefor even greater clarity 

TCL, it's a bit annoying as I think you have to register with them to see if they deliver to you but maybe you could consider trying to get a waitrose or OCADO delivery with a bumper load of your preferred water WE or Volvic. They both still carry both, I think they limit the amount you can order and you'd have to order other things but might be a way to get a bit of a backlog. Also I think they both may offer a free delivery if it's your first order.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> TCL, it's a bit annoying as I think you have to register with them to see if they deliver to you but maybe you could consider trying to get a waitrose or OCADO delivery with a bumper load of your preferred water WE or Volvic. They both still carry both, I think they limit the amount you can order and you'd have to order other things but might be a way to get a bit of a backlog. Also I think they both may offer a free delivery if it's your first order. [/font][/i]


I've gone for the mass delivery option, which has just arrived:









That should hold me until this situation is resolved.

Matt


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that's stocking up!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I can only assume the delivery driver thought you were some crazed zombie nutcase expecting the end of the world


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

And this probably explains why certain other members have had a hard time trying to track down supplies of Volvic. Certain individuals have foreseen the stock shortage and bought in bulk.

Wise move mathof


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It official from tesco that it has been discontinued, I don't know if it's just my local store or if it's all , but the three tesco s I've visited had zilch !


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

My wife is a in store merchandiser for Tesco and her store had it on clearance as it has been discontinued . It's part of a wider policy of reducing the amount of stocked lines in store , concentrating on improving the stock turn .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sounds like Sainsbury's and Waitrose might well see their sales figures on Volvic sky-rocket then?!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> And this probably explains why certain other members have had a hard time trying to track down supplies of Volvic. Certain individuals have foreseen the stock shortage and bought in bulk.
> 
> Wise move mathof


Each man for himself.

I am busy stocking my Doomsday bunker.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dare I ask, what's in the blue containers? 

It's only after watching movies and tv shows that have featured humans (both dead and alive!) that the mind starts to wonder!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Volvic









Kidding, its not my bunker!!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

It's why I am starting my own roasting ... I know I will never roast anything to the standard of the professional roasters .. But in a post apocalyptic world, do you really think your #sssss will turn up with a month of being posted !!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't be too hasty fella, bit of practice and you can equal a few of the roasters....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I had to go to sainsbury today so I thought I'd have a look to see if they'd discontinued the 6x1.5 Volvic. Looks like they might be - there was only 4 packs left at £3.20. Edit: 2 packs left, I decided another 12 bottles could come to my post-apocalyptic bunker (well, kitchenette) too.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Have you got Waitrose near you? 4 packs of 6 for £12 at present. I still have 4 packets left and bought 4 bottle at at Waitrose when I bought the essential. Lol


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There is s Waitrose near me but parking can be awkward. Last time I cycled there with a huge bergen and rode back with some multi packs of volvic and Waitrose Essential. 'kin 'ell that was an experience! It was like a scene out of one of those Japanese endurance game shows. The woman on the checkout looked at me like I was mad (fair enough really). Only about 5 miles to ride but with well over 20kg it was quite a workout and a balancing act. Glad I never had to go yomping round the Falklands with it like my mate who I bought the bergen from did!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Next store I visit with Volvic 6-pack x 1.5 litre in stock, I'm leaving with a trolley full!

Went through around 66 bottles last year. I'm sure I'll use however many bottles I manage to purchase well before the best before date!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My little stash looks puny compared to mathof's in #37.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Update .

Just got a phone call from the skin and blister last night , " HI brov I am standing in norwich asda at the moment staring at a load of bottles water , is it volvic you wanted ?

"Yes please 1.5 lt"

"I will get you 2 of these multipacks , is that enough ?..

I love my sister, the strange thing is I can't even remember saying anything to. Her .

so problem averted for know , but I can't help thinking that this is just a shameful whim , when there are so many people in the world with much greater struggles for fresh drinking water .


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow must be a great work out. It's a shame they don't do it for online delivery on the offer.







I'm going through about 2 L mixed over 48 hours. Not done the calculations yet, to see how long it will last. Lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Skin and blister, brilliant!!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Just been playing around on Waitrose website and if you join Waitrose and they have a pick your own offer on Waitrose. Volvic 2 packs comes to £4.60. Any takers??!? Lol


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you guys not considered getting a home filtration system or you just enjoying the exercise??


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

looks like ocado are still still stocking, 4 for £2 offer and 6 packs. they do tend to still list things after they are gone sometimes though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ocado delivered them to me on Friday night - no issues with supply for them at least.

@hotmetal Did you know Waitrose has bike trailers available at some of their stores so you can take the groceries home by bike then return the trailer? They clip on near the seat post on most road bikes.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah cheers for the tip Glenn!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plenty of Volvic packs available at Waitrose stores and on offer too. Can't vouch for Prosecco stocks though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Plenty of Volvic packs available at Waitrose stores and on offer too. Can't vouch for Prosecco stocks though.


That reminded me of that thread from DFK about espresso with fizzy water!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Ocado have the 1.5ltr bottles on offer 4 for £2 at the moment.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Plenty of Volvic packs available at Waitrose stores and on offer too. Can't vouch for Prosecco stocks though.


It depends on the store. My local Waitrose only sells 1.5 litre bottles of flavoured Volvic, although they do have small bottles of clear Volvic. They tried to stock the larger bottles at my request a while back, but were turned down (I guess by head office).

Matt


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

on offer at morrisons. 2 x 6 packs for £3.... so 25p a bottle


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

bongo said:


> on offer at morrisons. 2 x 6 packs for £3.... so 25p a bottle


..............................................


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

bongo said:


> on offer at morrisons. 2 x 6 packs for £3.... so 25p a bottle


Is it the 1.5 L ones?? Thanks


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

holy moly....its 500ml... thats a mooo lol


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

bongo said:


> holy moly....its 500ml... thats a mooo lol


1.5L bottles £3.50 for 6... so exchanged them easily enough... 59p / bottle


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Great thanks. I'll get it from Waitrose as it will come to 39p per 1.5 L.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Although I still have 28 bottles left in the garage. I'm gonna have to hide them somewhere. Lol


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Great thanks. I'll get it from Waitrose as it will come to 39p per 1.5 L.


yeah, I would. But I cook with coconut oil and morrisons is by far the cheapest to had to order that anyway as our only store doesn't do it... never mind


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm sure they will come back in offer soon. Lol


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Great thanks. I'll get it from Waitrose as it will come to 39p per 1.5 L.


How do you get it for 39p? Last time I looked is was 12 bottles for £6 , which is 50p each....?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

If you have Waitrose card you can choose pick your own offers. 20% off. Volvic 6 pack is in the offer.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

i never knew you could do that....thanks!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

The offers change from time to time. I've ordered 6 along with other grocery. Also quidco cash back too. Lol. Going to pick it up on Tuesday.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

And now after going to morrisons to get my volvic they are no longer going to stock it either .

so that's now

tesco

morrisons


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sainsbury's still do it. £3.20 for 6x1.5l I think.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Just bought 60 bottles from Waitrose. 26p litre using their 2 for £6 offer and myWaitrose discount. Clicked and collecting tomorrow.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

That should last you about 6 months? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I get through 2-4 bottles a week... So it should take a while to get through.. 5 months?


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Try aporved foods


----------

